# Ilhéus (BA): um pouco da capital do cacau e da terra imortalizada por Jorge Amado



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*ILHÉUS - BAHIA*

Ilhéus tem um vasto patrimônio que faz frente a muitas capitais. O legado do cacau legou a cidade uma grande variedade de arquiteturas, palácios e construções bacanas que infelizmente, pela decadência, estão em má estado de conservação.

Sem mais delongas, fotos da cidade. E um pouco de Itabuna.

01
IMG_20190415_172547934 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190415_172544293 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03 Catedral no final de tarde
IMG_20190415_165418179_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 Cristo de Ilhéus
IMG_20190415_165107089_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 Baía do Pontal
IMG_20190415_164934642_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190415_164853716_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190415_164844578 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08 Mirantes
IMG_20190415_164105126_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190415_163831203_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190415_163821689_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190415_163816281 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12 Praia da Avenida
IMG_20190415_163209412_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13 Capela em um mirante
IMG_20190415_163033451_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190415_163011746_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15 Ponte da BA 001 em construção
IMG_20190415_162917415 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16 Praia da Avenida
IMG_20190415_162417842_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190415_162414464_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190415_162334627_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190415_162314073_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190415_162011204_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190415_162009852_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20190415_161742110_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190415_161658160_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190415_161508696_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190415_161454791_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20190415_161424679_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190415_161340954 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190415_161303638_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20190415_161228956_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190415_161155452_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20190415_161146678_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190415_160726795_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190415_160625102_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34 Parte histórica: Bataclan
IMG_20190415_160047308_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190415_160044493_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190415_160011927_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190415_155953088_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190415_155801770 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39 Antigo Hotel
IMG_20190415_155717957_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190415_155659794_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20190415_155516573_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42 Associação Comercial
IMG_20190415_155443619_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20190415_155418086 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20190415_155403971 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45 Palácio Marques de Paranagua
IMG_20190415_155331536_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20190415_155319676 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47 Calçadão
IMG_20190415_155221427_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20190415_155217712_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20190415_155151759_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20190415_155125516_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51 Casa de Jorge Amado
IMG_20190415_155105003_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20190415_155050930_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20190415_154957257_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54 Catedral de São Sebastião
IMG_20190415_154827306 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20190415_154808442_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56 Bar Vesúvio 
IMG_20190415_154756906_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20190415_154738425_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20190415_154653128_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20190415_154641169_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20190415_154627251_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20190415_154558167_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20190415_154532548_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20190415_154528366_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20190415_154441607_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20190415_154359699_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20190415_154314920_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20190415_154303462_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20190415_153803051_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20190415_153429172 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20190415_153407125 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20190415_153401830_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20190415_153347990_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73 Estádio do Colo Colo
IMG_20190415_153209200_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20190415_153205136_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20190415_153031851_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76

IMG_20190415_153007531_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


77
IMG_20190415_150920594 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78 Praia ao norte
IMG_20190415_145923774_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Bairros ao norte
IMG_20190416_100337513 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*ITABUNA - BAHIA*

01
IMG_20190415_140229499 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190415_140158277 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03 Rio Cachoeira
IMG_20190415_135735182_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190415_135701010_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190415_135417851 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190415_135213551 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190415_135210930_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190415_135207289_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Wooooow que thread show!!! Parabéns! 

Itabuna, apesar de não ter a fama que Ilhéus tem, é bem mais aprazível


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Ilhéus possui um sítio urbano bem agradável, arborizado e com uma paisagem privilegiada com colinas, praias e o estuário. Entretanto, o empobrecimento causado pela falência da cultura do cacau tirou um pouco do brilho da região e o turismo ainda não é explorado de forma plena. 
Já Itabuna, apesar de possuir uma dinâmica econômica mais robusta que a vizinha costeira, urbanisticamente não acho interessante. 
Valeu por compartilhar as fotos!


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda Ilhéus! :applause:
Senti falta de fotos da zona sul, região que mais cresce e se desenvolve, atualmente, na cidade, inclusive com um volume muito grande de construções.
Parabéns pelo belo thread!


----------



## novaes_jequieense (May 23, 2009)

A parte histórica de Ilhéus é encantadora, dá uma nostalgia. Uma pena ver algumas edificações em situação decadente. Percebe-se também um grande número de edifícios moderno, principalmente no bairro Cidade Nova. 
Itabuna mostrando sua força no Sul baiano, sendo a capital regional da região. 
Suas fotos estão bem bacanas, parabéns e obrigado por compartilharem.


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Mais um belíssimo thread, Ice Climber!


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Linda Ilhéus! Eu gosto muito do eixo Ilhéus-Itabuna. Duas cidades que oferecem uma dinâmica urbana muito interessante, das melhores do interior nordestino. Ilhéus é mais bonita, tem um patrimônio raro e imponente, já Itabuna é mais diversificada em serviços e oportunidades, é a cidade polo da região. Muito carinho e saudades da região cacaueira da Bahia. Belo thread e belas fotos como sempre, Ice.:applause:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

Muito feliz com o andamento das obras da ponte, novo cartão postal de Ilhéus!..:cheers:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, fotos de fim de tarde me encantam..assim como cidades históricas...

Acho a catedral de Ilhéus imponente e linda, amarela...:lovethem:

E Itabuna tb é bem bonita...o que me fez lembrar que preciso ir ao sul da Bahia...

Amo tuas fotos, Ice... obrigada por compartilhar..

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Ilhéus e Itabuna, 2 grandes do Sul da Bahia muito bem representadas, uma complementa a outra. O sul e extremo sul da Bahia desfilando na página principal do SSC.


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Bela, Ilhéus!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Esse é, sem dúvida, o melhor thread de Ilhéus que já vi no SSC!


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Cidades que se complementam positivamente.

Ilhéus traz calma, beleza e um centro histórico muito harmonioso, além de ser muito bem arborizada. Itabuna traz uma dinâmica econômica forte, seus ares de Cidade encorpada é agradável.

Gosto das duas, o melhor thread que já vi de Ilhéus, litoral sul baiano é único! Muito bom


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Que patrimônio incrível, pena que alguns casarões estão em estado bem ruim, apesar ser até bastante populosa ela me passou um ar de tranquilidade, gostei bastante das fotos!

Descer em Ilhéus deve ser bem legal, a cabeceira da pista fica mto próxima do mar, é o nosso "Princess Juliana"...


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Ilhéus e Itabuna fazem uma excelente dobradinha, são duas fantásticas cidades do sul da Bahia que vale a pena conhecer. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral (Aug 28, 2014)

Ilhéus, cidade natal do meu avô paterno, filho de portugueses. Ama a natureza e arquitetura da cidade. Pena que na questão social (relacionamentos familiares e com terceiros) a cidade é uma péssima lembrança pra ele.

A Costa do Cacau já chegou a ser a mais rica da Bahia. foi nesse período que surgiu belas construções, que a região se urbanizou, e que a população gozava de uma boa qualidade de vida. Pena que a região se devastou quando a praga da vassoura de bruxa dizimou a economia na década de 90. Hoje Ilhéus deixa muito a desejar, apesar de continuar linda. 

Uma curiosidade é aparecer o estádio Mário Pessoa nas fotos, casa do glorioso Colo-Colo, campeão baiano de 2006.

Itabuna, apesar de ser menos histórica , é a cidade mais dinâmica da região, bem verticalizada, com muitos comércios e serviços, inclusive shopping. Muita gente de Ilhéus resolve coisas lá.

No mais, parabéns por novamente fazer mais um belo thread Ice!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

-Hatori-Amaral said:


> Pena que a região se devastou quando a praga da vassoura de bruxa dizimou a economia na década de 90.


O praga foi ato deliberado, praticamente um atentado terrorista:
http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salvador/noticias/1257586-entenda-o-caso-da-vassoura-de-bruxa


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MonWorldwide said:


> Wooooow que thread show!!! Parabéns!
> 
> Itabuna, apesar de não ter a fama que Ilhéus tem, é bem mais aprazível


Obrigado amigo!! As duas se complementam!



tonyssa said:


> Ilhéus possui um sítio urbano bem agradável, arborizado e com uma paisagem privilegiada com colinas, praias e o estuário. Entretanto, o empobrecimento causado pela falência da cultura do cacau tirou um pouco do brilho da região e o turismo ainda não é explorado de forma plena.
> Já Itabuna, apesar de possuir uma dinâmica econômica mais robusta que a vizinha costeira, urbanisticamente não acho interessante.
> Valeu por compartilhar as fotos!


Obrigado Tony! De fato a cidade empobreceu, nota-se um contraste entre o Centro Histórico e a periferia, denotando dois tempos. A entrada de Itabuna e o caminho para as praias do norte são bem tristes. 

Entretanto vi muitas construções novas e de relevo ao sul.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Cerrado said:


> Linda Ilhéus! :applause:
> Senti falta de fotos da zona sul, região que mais cresce e se desenvolve, atualmente, na cidade, inclusive com um volume muito grande de construções.
> Parabéns pelo belo thread!


Obrigado Cerrado. Faltou fotografar mesmo, mas visitei essa regiao. :cheers:



novaes_jequieense said:


> A parte histórica de Ilhéus é encantadora, dá uma nostalgia. Uma pena ver algumas edificações em situação decadente. Percebe-se também um grande número de edifícios moderno, principalmente no bairro Cidade Nova.
> Itabuna mostrando sua força no Sul baiano, sendo a capital regional da região.
> Suas fotos estão bem bacanas, parabéns e obrigado por compartilharem.


Obrigado amigo. Ilhéus passou uma vibe gostosa, apesar do aspecto decadente. Uma cidade bastante amistosa.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

viníciusMS said:


> Mais um belíssimo thread, Ice Climber!


Obrigado Vinicius!



Izumy said:


> Linda Ilhéus! Eu gosto muito do eixo Ilhéus-Itabuna. Duas cidades que oferecem uma dinâmica urbana muito interessante, das melhores do interior nordestino. Ilhéus é mais bonita, tem um patrimônio raro e imponente, já Itabuna é mais diversificada em serviços e oportunidades, é a cidade polo da região. Muito carinho e saudades da região cacaueira da Bahia. Belo thread e belas fotos como sempre, Ice.:applause:


Obrigado amigo!

Incrível como as duas se complementam. Itabuna rodei mas nao fotografei - o movimento da cidade é digno de capitais menores.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Muito feliz com o andamento das obras da ponte, novo cartão postal de Ilhéus!..:cheers:


Obrigado amigo! Eu nao sabia dessa ponte. Me surpreendeu quando vi. E é bem necessária, mas confesso que estranhei ela rasgando aquele trecho da praia. 



Déa_ said:


> Ah, fotos de fim de tarde me encantam..assim como cidades históricas...
> 
> Acho a catedral de Ilhéus imponente e linda, amarela...:lovethem:
> 
> ...


Obrigado Déa!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

jguima said:


> Ilhéus e Itabuna, 2 grandes do Sul da Bahia muito bem representadas, uma complementa a outra. O sul e extremo sul da Bahia desfilando na página principal do SSC.


Obrigado guri!



valdiclei said:


> Bela, Ilhéus!


Obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Esse é, sem dúvida, o melhor thread de Ilhéus que já vi no SSC!


Que honra! Obrigado cara!!



BaianoNato said:


> Cidades que se complementam positivamente.
> 
> Ilhéus traz calma, beleza e um centro histórico muito harmonioso, além de ser muito bem arborizada. Itabuna traz uma dinâmica econômica forte, seus ares de Cidade encorpada é agradável.
> 
> Gosto das duas, o melhor thread que já vi de Ilhéus, litoral sul baiano é único! Muito bom


Pois é. Uma relação urbana muito interessada com duas cidades de porte similar mas caminhos distintos. :cheers:

Obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Driano MG said:


> Que patrimônio incrível, pena que alguns casarões estão em estado bem ruim, apesar ser até bastante populosa ela me passou um ar de tranquilidade, gostei bastante das fotos!
> 
> Descer em Ilhéus deve ser bem legal, a cabeceira da pista fica mto próxima do mar, é o nosso "Princess Juliana"...


Obrigado Driano.! Ela é bem tranquila, ao menos me passou essa sensação. O Centro é agitado, e há sempre um burburinho de turistas.



Leonardo CG said:


> Ilhéus e Itabuna fazem uma excelente dobradinha, são duas fantásticas cidades do sul da Bahia que vale a pena conhecer. Parabéns pelo thread.


Obrigado Leonardo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

-Hatori-Amaral said:


> Ilhéus, cidade natal do meu avô paterno, filho de portugueses. Ama a natureza e arquitetura da cidade. Pena que na questão social (relacionamentos familiares e com terceiros) a cidade é uma péssima lembrança pra ele.
> 
> A Costa do Cacau já chegou a ser a mais rica da Bahia. foi nesse período que surgiu belas construções, que a região se urbanizou, e que a população gozava de uma boa qualidade de vida. Pena que a região se devastou quando a praga da vassoura de bruxa dizimou a economia na década de 90. Hoje Ilhéus deixa muito a desejar, apesar de continuar linda.
> 
> ...


Nao sabia o nome de cabeça do estádio, só do time. Ai pus só o Colo Colo mesmo hahahaha

Eu particularmente conhecia a história de Ilhéus por Jorge Amado, mas imaginava que a cidade havia tido ciclos de prosperidade antes do Cacau. O patrimônio é menos antigo que imaginava, mas suntuoso e belo. Talvez a decadencia tenha preservado em pé, em prol da substituição por modelos toscos do século XX, que hoje podem ser recuperados. Paradoxal. 

Torçamos pra cidade se desenvolver turisticamente. 



Rdx MG said:


> O praga foi ato deliberado, praticamente um atentado terrorista:
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salvador/noticias/1257586-entenda-o-caso-da-vassoura-de-bruxa


Interessante. Brasil já passou por atos similares no ciclo da borracha. hno:


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral (Aug 28, 2014)

Rdx MG said:


> O praga foi ato deliberado, praticamente um atentado terrorista:
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salvador/noticias/1257586-entenda-o-caso-da-vassoura-de-bruxa


Sim, falei praga mais no sentido da devastação quando os fungos já estavam agindo nas plantações. A coisa ficou tão feia que as cidades produtoras de cacau sofreram esvaziamento populacional, muita gente migrando (inclusive até hoje Ilhéus continua perdendo habitantes).

Foi nessa situação que algumas cidades de estados amazônicos viu um oportunidade de preencher essa lacuna, sobretudo no Pará, onde já se produz mais que na Bahia. O estado nunca mais conseguiu se reerguer como outrora, e em 2017 teve a segunda pior produção da história.

https://www.correio24horas.com.br/n...7-segunda-pior-producao-de-cacau-da-historia/


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelente thread sobre Ilhéus, mostrando um excelente patrimônio histórico ainda pouco conhecido e muito subestimado, infelizmente. Itabuna também foi bem retratada. Parabéns pelas fotos, Ice!


----------



## dedeu (May 3, 2010)

Belo Thread Ice Climber onde foi mostrado fotos atuais das duas principais cidades do 
sul Baiano, onde mostra que apesar da crise a qual passou toda a região cacaueira,
as duas cidades vem se recuperando aos poucos, e creio que muito em breve
voltarão a mostrar as suas Pujancias de outrora!

:banana::banana:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Rdx MG said:


> O praga foi ato deliberado, praticamente um atentado terrorista:
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salvador/noticias/1257586-entenda-o-caso-da-vassoura-de-bruxa


Praticamente não. Foi de fato um atentado terrorista.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Duas belas cidades desse país chamado BAHIA.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

O melhor thread já feito sobre Ilhéus!
É uma pena a cidade estar tão decadente, queria ter visto a Ilhéus de Jorge Amado =/


----------



## Didgeridoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Essa cidade de fato me surpreendeu bastante. Tinha informações sobre ela, mas não a tinha visto ainda. Apesar de uma aparente degradação em algumas regiões, Ilhéus apresenta um conjunto de edifícios tombados muito bonito!. Acho injusta a falta de visibilidade que tal cidade possui, apesar de se mostrar muito vistosa, agradável e interessante. Esse é um verdadeiro diamante a ser lapidado.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado meus amigos!


----------

